# Fix Any Bad Dog Behavior in Minutes with The Most Powerful Dog Training Technique Ever



## Dom_thedogtrainer (Jul 25, 2019)

Follow the Legendary System That Quickly Ends Your Dog Troubles Forever Without Treats, and Finally Have The Perfect Dog in Record Time. For only $67 I train you everything within minutes.

*Removed link - Mod-


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Been wasting my time for the last 40 odd years then??

Seriously though, I think you’re on the wrong forum here.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

What do you use if you don't use treats?
What methods do you use?
What/how many dogs have you "fixed"?

I have removed your link because as a new member you can't post actual links and until your methods are clear I don't think it is fair to leave up.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> What do you use if you don't use treats?
> What methods do you use?
> What/how many dogs have you "fixed"?
> 
> I have removed your link because as a new member you can't post actual links and until your methods are clear I don't think it is fair to leave up.


You'll have to pay $67 to find out lol


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with using treats ?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lorilu said:


> You'll have to pay $67 to find out lol


:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> You'll have to pay $67 to find out lol


Yes, but it will only take minutes!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sorry if I'm not impressed by you walking a 3 month old dog by the road without a leash to 'prove' your training.


----------



## Dom_thedogtrainer (Jul 25, 2019)

I was the total skeptic. Not only had I grew up with dogs, but after 19 years of being involved in dog training, I thought I’d seen it all.
So I just didn’t believe it when my grandfather, a 76-year old master dog trainer who owned a dog farm in Italy, told me to stop using treats. Instead of treats, my grandfather said I could get a FAR better trained dog with a simple "mother dog communication method".
At first I was a bit doubtful, but I couldn’t shake the feeling that my grandfather was right. After all, I had also met an 80 year old European dog trainer, who followed this same type of forgotten philosophy and had trained over 40,000 dogs with a 99% success rate. He corrected any dogs worst behavior in under 3 hours. And he started in the early 1900’s – long before treats.
So I decided to administer the one-minute technique I had learned on my own dog a couple times throughout the day, and was amazed that in just 7 days, I had my 6 month old dog go from rarely listening to me to fully off leash trained.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> And he started in the early 1900's - long before treats.


Hate to burst your bubble, but **** sapiens has been using 'treats' with canis familiaris since the first proto-dog snuck up to the first human campsite investigating potential snack. We've been tossing food to dogs since caveman days. AKA using treats


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If a Mother dog wishes to correct a pup's behaviour, she will normally either swat it with her paw, give it a shove with her nose or show it her teeth in a short snarl or growl.

How are you emulating a Mother dog?


----------



## Dom_thedogtrainer (Jul 25, 2019)

if you guys don't believe me I can show you proof with one of my clients. I have it attached.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> if you guys don't believe me I can show you proof with one of my clients. I have it attached.


Yes, this is the one I watched.
The training result is at best mediocre, and showing off by having a 3 month old dog off leash next to a road is just plain stupid.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You say in the video "he learned within the training not to go on the road".

How did you train him that roads are out of bounds? You don't show or say what the training method is.

You must have begun walking him offlead next to roads when he was what, 8 weeks old?

Madness.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not wanting to sound mean but how does being able to train a 3 month old to sit, hang out and then follow you translate to being able to fix any dog behaviour?
Still not clear on your methods either.

I'd also like to point you to the forum rules https://www.petforums.co.uk/help/terms
Particularly to this part *We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. *


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Tess used to stick to me like glue on walks...till she gained confidence then the outside world was exciting...

The dog in the clip reminds me of my friends puppy from a puppy farm. It just wasn't what I expected when she got him; nervous, didn't want to investigate anything...suffice to say it didn't end well.


----------



## Dom_thedogtrainer (Jul 25, 2019)

This is what I teach you 

No more chasing and leash pulling, jumping up, stealing food, crazy barking and more…
3 "little known" exercises which will have any dog listen to you 100% of the time!

Show your dog to respect your space like eating dinner at the table, or while watching TV. 
Learn how to communicate with your dog effectively and build a true bond (no treats). 
How to take away "dog stress" so your dog lives longer. Safer for your family to be around.
More effective than other training programs or certificates or group classes.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Canned responses and no real answers to member's questions. 

Not interested thanks. My dog is already well behaved and frankly trained to a much higher standard than what your video example shows. As are most members' as I think you'll find.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Walking a dog offlead near a busy road??? What a [email protected]!!!

I don't think you understand training @Dom_thedogtrainer if you think it can be 'done' in 12 days. My GSD was off lead since I got him at 8wks. My training consists of not just exercises but building a relationship with my dog. I compete in a sport with him so want him to work with enthusiasm all of which he does as he loves training & so do I …. not sure your system encourages that as you refer 'fixing' a dog which IMO is completely wrong


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> More effective than other training programs or certificates or group classes.


That's a pretty bold claim you make...how many dogs have you titled?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> Follow the Legendary System That Quickly Ends Your Dog Troubles Forever Without Treats, and Finally Have The Perfect Dog in Record Time. For only $67 I train you everything within minutes.


Everything? Not including the correct use of capital letters, evidently.

And that video is so sad. A miserable, shut down dog that avoids making eye contact and keeps their distance from you. Such a contrast to my eager, happy dogs who were trained with treats.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Little Frenchie (?) flattening ears and dipping head .........


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Burrowzig I smiled all the way through that... Reminded me so much of my Jovi walking close to me, eager to be released but happy just the same


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The pup looked scared and not confident. .didnt look like there were any distractions across the road.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> How to take away "dog stress" so your dog lives longer.


Crikey! Have you cured cancer too??


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> The pup looked scared and not confident. .didnt look like there were any distractions across the road.


I didn't watch the whole video but am sure he said it was a busy road...not clever either way but if that road they think is busy should live on my street then...top and bottom end of my street are the main routes to town now they are busy roads!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

I’llask what has been asked already again seeing as you are avoiding answering the question. What methods do you use?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'llask what has been asked already again seeing as you are avoiding answering the question. What methods do you use?


You have to pay to find that out. See the first post. I thin k this person comes here a lot under different names trying to push this stuff. Probably gets compensation for every click onto the website.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lorilu said:


> You have to pay to find that out. See the first post. I thin k this person comes here a lot under different names trying to push this stuff. Probably gets compensation for every click onto the website.


It's not that Adrienne Farricelli e-book again is it?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

May I ask why you view treats as not a good way to train a dog? What’s wrong with using something your dog values to reward the behaviour you want?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

lorilu said:


> You have to pay to find that out. See the first post. I thin k this person comes here a lot under different names trying to push this stuff. Probably gets compensation for every click onto the website.


No I don't because he cantell us right here.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> It's not that Adrienne Farricelli e-book again is it?


It's a male voice on the video.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah, I didn't watch it - I'm a little suspicious over links.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> It's not that Adrienne Farricelli e-book again is it?


No I don't think it is. Just some quack trying to drum up business because he can't get clients any other way. You know, with actual training success


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

danielled said:


> No I don't because he cantell us right here.


but he wont,
cos 
he wants your $67


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> but he wont,
> cos
> he wants your $67


Well he isn't getting money so may as well tell us on here. What you want you don't get, he wants money so he doesn't get.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> What do you use if you don't use treats?
> What methods do you use?
> What/how many dogs have you "fixed"?
> 
> I have removed your link because as a new member you can't post actual links and until your methods are clear I don't think it is fair to leave up.


I dont use treats, I use praise.

That little dog looked older than 12 weeks and was very cowed.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

A young pup following a human because he's confused and worried about the situation? Wow what training...


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

How did no-one think of this incredible training technique that fixes all bad behaviour without using treats??
No one thought of it because it doesn’t work


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> Well he isn't getting money so may as well tell us on here. What you want you don't get, he wants money so he doesn't get.


He's not going to tell us on here.

Why would he?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> if you guys don't believe me I can show you proof with one of my clients. I have it attached.


He looks so sad, unhappy. No joy, no puppy exuberance. No interest in anything. Is he drugged? Why would anyone want a dog who acts like that? What's the point? You might as well have a stuffed animal.

Gosh, I wish I hadn't watched that. It's going to haunt me now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

So you scared the living snot out of the puppy and are seemingly too scared to tell us what methods you use.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> Everything? Not including the correct use of capital letters, evidently.
> 
> And that video is so sad. A miserable, shut down dog that avoids making eye contact and keeps their distance from you. Such a contrast to my eager, happy dogs who were trained with treats.


This is so,different to that poor little pup who had no joy on his little face, he just looked worried and uncertain. 
Your beautiful dogs @Burrowzig look, happy, excited, engaged and like they're loving life. I know how I would rather my dog looked.

Since I first saw this video of yours @Burrowzig, I've worked with Woody to do the same , it's taken some time, but we've got there now! It's a game he loves to play when we're out and about.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lorilu said:


> He looks so sad, unhappy. No joy, no puppy exuberance. No interest in anything. Is he drugged? Why would anyone want a dog who acts like that? What's the point? You might as well have a stuffed animal.
> 
> Gosh, I wish I hadn't watched that. It's going to haunt me now.


It haunts me as well. I think it's clear that whatever method's he's using, it's something aversive, the poor dog is scared to do anything but what it's told. I suspect possibly inhumane methods, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

Burrowzig said:


> It haunts me as well. I think it's clear that whatever method's he's using, it's something aversive, the poor dog is scared to do anything but what it's told. I suspect possibly inhumane methods, too.


Yes definately. He can still tell us what methods he uses on here though because I said I want doesn't get. Example OP "I want x amount of money, pf, you don't get that so just tell us.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

He certainly doesn't look like a normal, happy 12 week old pup does he! 
At 12 weeks aren't they usually full of life, energy and mischief? 
He just looks shut down and depressed. It's very sad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

Bugsys grandma said:


> At 12 weeks aren't they usually full of life, energy and mischief?


Yes and more importantly, that's how puppies are supposed to be! It's how they learn and develop and grow.

It's like when people expect children to be mini adults. That's not how life works.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> He certainly doesn't look like a normal, happy 12 week old pup does he!
> At 12 weeks aren't they usually full of life, energy and mischief?


Yup, like this little squirt was (granted she's only 8 weeks here)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Yup, like this little squirt was (granted she's only 8 weeks here)


how cute is baby Holly!??!?!!?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yup, like this little squirt was (granted she's only 8 weeks here)


Omg!! How cute is she!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Sarah H @Teddy-dog I know, I love that video so much. She was our chunky little ball of cuteness :Kiss


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, @Sairy she is just so bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> @Sarah H @Teddy-dog I know, I love that video so much. She was our chunky little ball of cuteness :Kiss


She really is a little fluffball! And those ears! :Joyful


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh wow! How gorgeous was she! Super cute, and yes full of life and energy, just as a pup should be. 
She turned into one beautiful, well adjusted, well behaved girl too, somehow I don't think the poor little pup in the other video is going to be quite so lucky. He already looks like he's had enough of life and is just going through the motions.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Oh wow! How gorgeous was she! Super cute, and yes full of life and energy, just as a pup should be.
> She turned into one beautiful, well adjusted, well behaved girl too, somehow I don't think the poor little pup in the other video is going to be quite so lucky. He already looks like he's had enough of life and is just going through the motions.


 I agree he doesn't have the liveliness you would expect of a pup that age. I wish more people could see that it's perfectly possible to have an obedient, well-mannered dog without it being a case of "I say, you do or else".


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

OMG .... if you think the first video is bad try this one.

Now I must go off and find Grisha and tell him off for weeing in the living room yesterday morning!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> OMG .... if you think the first video is bad try this one.
> 
> Now I must go off and find Grisha and tell him off for weeing in the living room yesterday morning!


Don't forget to mention that shoe he chewed last week.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't have the patience to go through 28 minutes of that droning on. What was the general gist? 

I love how this guy disappears after posting his links


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I don't have the patience to go through 28 minutes of that droning on. What was the general gist?
> 
> I love how this guy disappears after posting his links


1) At night you tether the dog to the bed post with an (at the most) 18 inch chain or lead when you go to bed, ..... this helps you and the dog bond???????????.

2) If the dog has peed/pood during the day whilst you've been at work (irrespective of how many hours), you take the dog and push its face close to the pee/poo, scold it and flick it on the face with your fingers, then pick it up and take it outside and show it where it should pee/poo ..... but only for a couple of minutes.

I scanned it, if it's possible to scan a video. Took him 28 minutes of mumbling to say something that could have been said in five minutes at the most!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> 2) If the dog has peed/pood during the day whilst you've been at work (irrespective of how many hours), you take the dog and push its face close to the pee/poo, scold it and flick it on the face with your fingers, then pick it up and take it outside and show it where it should pee/poo ..... but only for a couple of minutes.


Oh dear gawd! I thought surely no one still advises this?! 
Good grief


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Linda Weasel said:


> Don't forget to mention that shoe he chewed last week.


As Grisha's rather "bitey" as well perhaps I should consider taping his mouth.

I've only got masking tape though ...... do you think it would work?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dom_thedogtrainer said:


> "mother dog communication method".


When the fudge do mother dogs push their pups faces in their crap?

I'm out


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> OMG .... if you think the first video is bad try this one.
> 
> Now I must go off and find Grisha and tell him off for weeing in the living room yesterday morning!


Is it the same tosser as before?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Words fail me. People who advise this nasty way of training shouldn't even own a dog let alone profess to be able to train one. 

J


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Burrowzig said:


> Is it the same tosser as before?


Yup! An oke called Anthony from Toronto. You can find out for yourself if you click on the Youtube on the first video, Then on Anthony which is the name of the person who posted the video. This will bring up every video he's ever posted on Youtube.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I find it telling that so often people like this who post about their amazing training 'secrets' never seem to be capable of facing questions or criticisms. The last three 'trainers' I can think of all disappeared right after people started asking questions. Legit questions too. 
If you can't/won't discuss your training methods what does that say about them?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Yup! An oke called Anthony from Toronto. You can find out for yourself if you click on the Youtube on the first video, Then on Anthony which is the name of the person who posted the video. This will bring up every video he's ever posted on Youtube.
> 
> Hope that makes sense?


I thought he sounded Canadian, I hope this isn't the way that dogs are trained in Canada.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I thought he sounded Canadian, I hope this isn't the way that dogs are trained in Canada.


Canada is a big country. There are people like this, and their followers, everywhere.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Canada is a big country. There are people like this, and their followers, everywhere.


It is big isn't it. We hired a motorhome at Vancouver and more or less drove east over the Rockies for 3 weeks. When I looked on the map we had hardly made more then a dent


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just been on this dude's YouTube channel. Unless I'm mistaken he's only done around 4-5 dog training videos and it looks as though he uses the same dog in each one, the Frenchie. Might watch some later when I've run out of needles to stick in my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

Sairy said:


> Just been on this dude's YouTube channel. Unless I'm mistaken he's only done around 4-5 dog training videos and it looks as though he uses the same dog in each one, the Frenchie. Might watch some later when I've run out of needles to stick in my eyes.


What is his youtube name?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

danielled said:


> What is his youtube name?


Anthony I think


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

Sairy said:


> Anthony I think


I do believe I found him. Clearly he's unaware that we getto a point where we phase treats out.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OK wow I just watched the whole house training video from start to finish. He takes ages to make each point so the 28 minute video could actually be summarised in about 5 minutes, but the highlights of the advice given are:

1. When you first discipline your puppy you can expect him to act scared and run away at first until he is "reprogrammed"
2. He isn't a fan of crates as he thinks it's like putting a dog in jail, but instead recommends tethering your dog to your bed at night, with about 18" worth of tether. The dog should only be able to turn around on the bed or floor and the tether shouldn't be long enough for him to move away.
3. If the puppy gets restless or whines at night then throw a towel at him.
4. Remove water overnight if the puppy is needing to pee at night.
5. When you have to go to work put your puppy in a room such as a bathroom or kitchen behind a baby gate. He also recommends tethering at this point as well.
6. If you are gone for 6-7 hours and come home to find that your puppy has peed then hold his nose near the pee and scold him for 30 seconds. Include a few flicks to the nose during the scolding. The bigger the puppy, the harder you need to flick. Then when you've finished scolding take the puppy outside to pee.
7. With regards to stopping the puppy from chewing things you don't want him to chew, hide around the corner and watch your puppy. If he starts chewing something he shouldn't then throw a towel at him. It needs to be fairly hard and you need to aim for the neck!
8. If you come home to find he has chewed something he shouldn't then hold his nose next to it and scold and flick his nose in the same way as if he'd peed.
9. If you follow these steps then you should have him housebroken within a week and be able to give him free reign of the house.

He also mentions that another reason he doesn't like crates is because dogs then see it as their safe spot, so if you discipline them then they run and hide in their crate. He wants to be seen as the safety zone so he doesn't want the dog to "bond" with the crate.

So yeah, basically it explains why the Frenchie in the video looks so shut down


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Muted:Muted:Muted


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> OK wow I just watched the whole house training video from start to finish. He takes ages to make each point so the 28 minute video could actually be summarised in about 5 minutes, but the highlights of the advice given are:
> 
> 1. When you first discipline your puppy you can expect him to act scared and run away at first until he is "reprogrammed"
> 2. He isn't a fan of crates as he thinks it's like putting a dog in jail, but instead recommends tethering your dog to your bed at night, with about 18" worth of tether. The dog should only be able to turn around on the bed or floor and the tether shouldn't be long enough for him to move away.
> ...


Holy shit balls batman!

I've been doing things completely wrong all these years. 
To think of all those puppies and dogs we've raised over the years and how we've obviously failed them.

There is an evil part of me who would love for this guy to go join a malinois forum and promote his techniques  
I wonder if he's ever even gotten any clients?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Holy shit balls batman!
> 
> I've been doing things completely wrong all these years.
> To think of all those puppies and dogs we've raised over the years and how we've obviously failed them.
> ...


His video only has 4 likes so I'd say he has a little way to go yet, plus he only has around 5 videos on YouTube relating to dog training and all with the same dog so it's not looking all that hopeful for him at the moment. He's obviously come on here to drum up business. Don't think it's quite gone to plan!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Holy shit balls batman!
> 
> I've been doing things completely wrong all these years.
> To think of all those puppies and dogs we've raised over the years and how we've obviously failed them.
> ...


P. S. Due to the size of your Danes I hope you were giving them some really hard flicks to the nose as puppies.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sairy said:


> OK wow I just watched the whole house training video from start to finish. He takes ages to make each point so the 28 minute video could actually be summarised in about 5 minutes, but the highlights of the advice given are:
> 
> 1. When you first discipline your puppy you can expect him to act scared and run away at first until he is "reprogrammed"
> 2. He isn't a fan of crates as he thinks it's like putting a dog in jail, but instead recommends tethering your dog to your bed at night, with about 18" worth of tether. The dog should only be able to turn around on the bed or floor and the tether shouldn't be long enough for him to move away.
> ...


My gosh. That poor little puppy. Broken before he ever had a chance to have a life. What an *******.. The forum starred my word. Let's try this. What an a$$hole.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> His video only has 4 likes so I'd say he has a little way to go yet, plus he only has around 5 videos on YouTube relating to dog training and all with the same dog so it's not looking all that hopeful for him at the moment. He's obviously come on here to drum up business. Don't think it's quite gone to plan!


But it's the most powerful dog training technique EVER!!!

I think posters like this should be forced to come back and read the comments, and respond. Or at least be forced to read and THINK. 
And this is from someone who believes in force-free training! 



Sairy said:


> P. S. Due to the size of your Danes I hope you were giving them some really hard flicks to the nose as puppies.


No lie, I think they would have looked at me like I was an idiot. Which I would be for flicking a dog on the nose. 
Dane heads are no joke. They're supposed to look like two bricks stacked on top of each other, and damn they're sure built like it! I've bitten my tongue clean through when a dane head came up as my chin was going down. OH chipped a tooth much the same way. 
Another time I swung my hand back to throw a toy, dane head was back there, and I hit my knuckles just right and was numb in two fingers for a few days. Dane was fine. I don't think she even noticed 

Strangely there was no hitting involved in potty training any of them.


----------



## Bella`sdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I dont use treats, I use praise.
> 
> That little dog looked older than 12 weeks and was very cowed.


Not being funny but i`ve been trying to use both in conjunction, is that wrong or just depends on the dog ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

He has a facebook page. 
Not yet rated.....

https://www.facebook.com/FixYourDogNiagara/

Oh @Dom_thedogtrainer if only you had come back to redeem yourself


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Bella`sdad said:


> Not being funny but i`ve been trying to use both in conjunction, is that wrong or just depends on the dog ?


It's all motivation however you break it down.

Of course the motivation has to be something the dog cares about, either cares to gain, or cares to avoid. 
I can tell my dog good boy all day long, but if the good boy isn't motivating to him, it doesn't mean squat. Likewise, treats are only effective if the dog finds those treats motivating. Often dogs outside sniffing and playing and running about aren't as motivated by offered food as they are by the fox poo they could be rolling in.

So the wise trainer uses whatever works for their dog in each context.

Personally I like to use rewards, which can be anything from food, to a toy, a game with me, a silly dance and 'good boy' from me, an opportunity to sniff or chase something, or even a break from a task the dog doesn't particularly like (nail trims for example). 
Rewards tend to not lose value over time. Punishment is also motivating in that the dog will work to avoid the aversive stimulus, but dogs habituate to punishment quickly and its ability to motivate dogs will diminish as the dog habituates. Then you're left with either upping the ante and making the punishment more unpleasant, or trying something else. 
I've never known a dog to habituate to rewards.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If you read his fb reviews, he obviously recommends using prong collars too


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sairy said:


> OK wow I just watched the whole house training video from start to finish. He takes ages to make each point so the 28 minute video could actually be summarised in about 5 minutes, but the highlights of the advice given are:
> 
> 1. When you first discipline your puppy you can expect him to act scared and run away at first until he is "reprogrammed"
> 2. He isn't a fan of crates as he thinks it's like putting a dog in jail, but instead recommends tethering your dog to your bed at night, with about 18" worth of tether. The dog should only be able to turn around on the bed or floor and the tether shouldn't be long enough for him to move away.
> ...


Just one question ..... can I squirt my dog with water from a spray bottle instead of throwing a towel ........ so unhygienic!

(Puts on tin hat and hides)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> Just one question ..... can I squirt my dog with water from a spray bottle instead of throwing a towel ........ so unhygienic!
> 
> (Puts on tin hat and hides)


Whatever you do you need to aim for the neck apparently. He also recommends throwing some socks on the floor as a temptation, hiding and waiting for him to start chewing them so you can throw the towel.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sairy said:


> you should have him housebroken within a week


That's if the RSPCA haven't ''seized'' him in the meantime! An 18'' tether?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Calvine said:


> That's if the RSPCA haven't ''seized'' him in the meantime! An 18'' tether?


Yup, he says if you have a large dog you might want to extend it to 25" and if it's a small dog you might want less than 18", but essentially it should only be long enough for the pup to turn around.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Yup, he says if you have a large dog you might want to extend it to 25" and if it's a small dog you might want less than 18", but essentially it should only be long enough for the pup to turn around.


Ah, so just long enough to get into a panic and hang itself; great stuff.:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> If you read his fb reviews, he obviously recommends using prong collars too


Yeah Anthony we on pf don't use torture devices either.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Whatever you do you need to aim for the neck apparently. He also recommends throwing some socks on the floor as a temptation, hiding and waiting for him to start chewing them so you can throw the towel.


That really is sneaky!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Calvine said:


> That really is sneaky!


I know, talk about setting them up to fail. Anyway, must dash. I'm off to buy a piece of steak so I can put it in the middle of the living room floor, hide and throw a towel at whichever of my three animals dares to try and eat it!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Now that we are clear on this "trainers" methods I think it is clear that people should not send this guy money...
:Locktopic


----------

